# 5 foot pig rotisserie



## Bear Ass BBQ (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking for a 5 foot heavy duty rotisserie for pig, lamb or goat.  We will be using it on our back smoker box


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 30, 2012)

Google pig rotisserie. several will pop up. If they don't work for you design one and call a local welder to put it together.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 30, 2012)

I've never seen a 5 foot pig. I'm worried that with a pig that big it might dispute with me who is the dinner and who is the diner.

Are there any 1 foot pigs? A pig fit for two?


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 30, 2012)

You can get a pretty small suckling pig Greg!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you dig a big hole in your yard? Hawaiians, Mexicans, and Carribbean folks have had great luck with that.  Might be cheaper, and fun!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 30, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> You can get a pretty small suckling pig Greg!


I'd love to try that some day. At present I have no facilities for that. Hopefully in the next 3-4 months that will change (with a new house).



Dawgluver said:


> Can you dig a big hole in your yard? Hawaiians, Mexicans, and Carribbean folks have had great luck with that.  Might be cheaper, and fun!


I recall I used to work at a company with several Hawaiians (most or all of them related) and it became a company tradition (with our ~120 employees) to have a company luau every year. Those were really good times! They always cooked a pig in the traditional Hawaiian way, digging a pit, throwing in coals, leaves of some kind, the pig wrapped in leaves, more leaves, coals on top, dirt on top of that, then let it cook several hours. The pig was very succulent when served! Most of the food was good but I never got the taste for _poi_. It always tasted like chalk, and still does.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 30, 2012)

You can fit a small suckling pig in a home oven!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 30, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> You can fit a small suckling pig in a home oven!


I wish I had a home oven. I recall the story of the guy who was sad because he had no shoes until he met a guy with no feet. My oven has about 5" of vertical space, and the thermostat is a cruel joke.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 30, 2012)

BBQ? Greg

You in a trailer? My trailer oven is like that. I am thinkg about one of those nesco roasters for under 100 bucks to use as a second oven.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 1, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> BBQ? Greg
> 
> You in a trailer? My trailer oven is like that. I am thinkg about one of those nesco roasters for under 100 bucks to use as a second oven.


The first two pics are a friend of my wifes family pig and lamb take away.I spent a few hours watching them set up. Fixing the pig to the square pole is the most important part. The fire pit runs on hardwood, each pit has a small elec motor that runs the 8 spits using a chain. The pigs in the pic are about 70lbs and cost about $80 to $90 cooked.
The vertical spit is outside a restaurant in Croatia where you buy the meat by the Kgs for about $10 this includes bread salad and cheese for two.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 1, 2012)

Bolas! Worth the trip right there!


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2012)

I was just wondering about the Hawaiian pig roasting method. Do you get nice crispy rind?

I'll bet those pigs in Bolas' photos have plenty of crispy rind.


----------



## Bear Ass BBQ (May 1, 2012)

The pics are really cool.  Makes me hungry.


----------



## 2old2change (May 1, 2012)

why don't you check these out?

Cuban Pig Roasting Box (Caja China Grill)


----------



## 4meandthem (May 1, 2012)

2old2change said:


> why don't you check these out?
> 
> Cuban Pig Roasting Box (Caja China Grill)


 
I was just checking those out yesterday. At 400 bucks with shipping I think will stick to another method. If I needed something big more regulary I would consider it though.


----------



## 2old2change (May 1, 2012)

it's and idea/concept. Surely you could make one on your own and probably just as sound, but mucho cheaper.


----------

